# 75 gallon catfish tank stocking help



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello, i have an empty 75 gallon tank that i am setting up.
I really like bottom dwelling fish so i want to almost go bottom dweller only. 
I want to mostly have catfish and loaches, but i want to have some other type of fish to spice it up. 
Filtration will be 2 fluval 305's

Species of bottom dweller type fish i like are

Pictus cats
cory cats
rafael cats
tiger botia
chain loach
skunk loach
horseface loach
rainbow shark

to spice it up im really not sure, maybe a firemotuh pair? a group of serpae tetra or harlequin rasboras?

Proposed list 1:
2 pictus
2 rafael 
9 corydoras
1 tiger botia
3 chain loach
1 rainbow shark
2 firemouth

Proposed list 2:
21 serpae tetra
3 pictus
2 rafael 
1 rainbow shark
3 skunk loach
1 tiger botia

Proposed list 3
25 harequin rasboras
6 corydoras
1 rainbow shark
1 rafael
2 chain loach
2 skunk loach
1 tiger botia

Thanks for all of your help. Please aid me with your input and manipulation on my lists.
I am also open to recomendations on other cool species.


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Dont rainbow sharks and pictus get huge when full grown making a 75gal too small?


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Here's what I know about the species you are asking about. . .

1) Most loaches like groups of 5 or more. I've never kept the tiger loaches, but I've had skunk loaches in the past. Some of the loaches can be rather boisterous. The tiger loaches get quite large (7-10'', I believe).

2) I've heard the pictus cats also like larger groups (something around 5). They get about 5''. I'm talking about Pimelodus pictus. Leiarius pictus gets about 24''.

3) I don't know about other people, but I had a full-grown spotted raphael (Agamyxis sp.) many years ago and I loved it, despite never seeing it. If you have enough hiding spaces, you likely won't see yours, either.

4) Rainbow sharks get about 6''.

If this were me, I personally would reduce the diversity of species (one species of smallish loach, for example) and adjust your numbers for each accordingly. Just to start. . .


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Incidentally, I, too, have a fondness for catfish, though my weaknesses usually involve Synodontis.


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

I absolutely love synodontis cats. My petricola are quickly becoming my favorite fish now that I see them more often. My youngest son and I have even trained our largest male and female to hand feed. Maybe do a group of cats, tetra and loaches. I've never had much luck with any of the sharks


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have a school of 20 dwarf loaches in my 90 gallon community tank which I really enjoy. You could have that many in a 75 gallon tank plus a dozen harlequin rasboras and a bunch of danios for the top of the tank. You could make it an Asian biotype with khuli loaches and plants such as crypts and java fern.

The dwarf loaches usually go for about $16 each, but I was able to purchase 18 for $100 delivered on aquabid.

Mike


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies! 
How about this

Proposed list 1
25 serpae tetra
5 skunk loaches 
12 corydoras
2 pictus
2 Rafael 
1 rainbow shark

List 2
9 scissor tail rasboras
3 pictus
12 corydoras 
6 chain loach
3 skunk loach


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The Pictus and Raphael catfish are out of scale with the rest of the fish.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Out of all of the lists, which would work best? 
Can you also suggest some species that would work as a centerpiece? 
Thanks


----------



## Sandz (Jan 12, 2013)

The pictus will eat your corries and so would a raphael.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay so I now have my basic outline.

I now need to choose a centerpiece to compliment my truckload of catfish.

1. serpae tetra
2 .black pahntom tetra
3 .harlequin rasbora
4 .scissortail rasbora
5 . Runmynose tetra

Serpaes - my overall favorite, however I had a school of 15 at one point that chewed all of my cories find to the bone. 
Fin nipping is my main concern

Black phantoms - 2nd choice, don't know too much about them? They look like serpae, do the nip like them?

Harlequins - overall I like them, just not as much as the others

Scissortails - kind of like them, sort of a last resort.

Whoa! Just found roseline sharks, will those stay on the bottom or will the go near the top and middle?

All in all I need a schooling fish!


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

I am a huge Cory lover and since this has not been mentioned in the thread I would definitely go with a single species as they perform extremely well in groups and are generally seen in shoals in the wild. As for the Tetras you referenced Rummy Nose are the best schooling of the group and would look fantastic as a single species if you go that route. Rummy Nose are also the most picky of the group and water parameters mean everything in getting them to look their best.

Have you Thought about Emperor Tetras?


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not fimiliar with emperor tetras, i believe they are larger but that's about all I know about them.
I like the larger tetras because a pictus won't be able to eat them.

What do you think of my stock list idea?


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Catfisher7 said:


> I'm not fimiliar with emperor tetras, i believe they are larger but that's about all I know about them.
> I like the larger tetras because a pictus won't be able to eat them.
> 
> What do you think of my stock list idea?


I really do not want to judge a list because the fish you like are your preference and I would never want to change ones mind in regards to stocking their tank. However the one suggestion I have is to some homework in regards to the catfish on your list. It has been mentioned by others here that there is a strong possibility the the fish will not coexist. For example the Pictus, in general, is not a beginners fish and may become territorial with species outside of their own not to mention chowing down on smaller fish. The Raphael is a larger species and once full grown will more than likely devour smaller fish. Thats why it is critical to read up before stocking your tank. Many of us learn these things the hard way and its places like this that can help other aquarists avoid this mistakes.

I will say that I think you would be extremely satisfied with a couple different schools of corydoras, a loach grouping and a couple nice Plecos. You may have some folks say that housing muliple plecos is not the ideal situation however I have been housing a Vampire Gold Nugget Pleco and a Royal Pleco in a 50G planted aquarium with very little issue. Yes there has been the occasional scuffle but nothing to be concerned about.

Where do you plan on purchasing your fish?


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

My lfs and liveaquaria is where I want to purchase.

The only fish I have ATM is a Bn pleco.

I want to decide between runny nose tetra or black phantom tetra.

I am thinking 25 of whichever one I choose.
A group of 6 loaches
18 cories
2 plecos


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have about 11 Rummynoses and 6 Black Phantoms in my 90 right now, and I am very happy with both of them. Rummynoses are a bit sensitive and you have to be careful acclimating them. Once acclimated, they live at least 5 years.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

How many do you suggest, I was thinking 25 of one and 9 of the other.
What are some good Cory species?
Would 3 groups of 6 work?
Thanks!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

25 and 9 sounds good. The Rummynoses sweep from side to side of the tank. The Black Phantoms hover in the middle of the tank and chase each other. I haven't seen them nip anybody, and they share a tank with an Angelfish.

My favorite corys are adolphoi/duplicareus/simis. They essentially look the same, with an orange patch on their heads. Panda corys are nice too. I have some metaes in a 17 gallon tank that have been laying eggs like mad. 3 groups of six corys would be nice - you have variety plus enough of each species to school.


----------



## Catfisher7 (Jan 24, 2013)

That's what I was thinking, on a side note, what is another cool pleco type? All I have now is a BN.
If the black phantoms don't really school, I may just do 30 runmynose.
Any suggestions with loaches?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I like Dwarf Loaches.


----------

